# bows



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

Mathews Apex 7
58lbs - 28 draw length
shooting bout 260 fps with a 350 gr arrow=


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

2009 Bowtech Captain
60 pounds 30" draw
refer to signature below


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

2011 Hoyt Rampage XT
53lbs
26"


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Another one of these


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yes brett, another one, but cant go wrong!! i love to see what people are shooting!!

anyway, 2010 Elite XLR, refer to signature below. i also own a 2010 PSE Vendetta XL, but im waiting on stabilizers, so it will be a week or so.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't have a bow right now. Sweet looking rigs though!!

Jake


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

2010 Diamond Air Raid SC


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well Dylan, I have nothing else to do!!

Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne (yeah, I know, that's kind of "old").


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

isaac, it doesnt matter if you shoot an older bow!!! just as long as you can hit your target!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2007 Hoyt Nexus, 40lb Hoyt Vector Limbs.......Olympic Recurve!! :shade:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> isaac, it doesnt matter if you shoot an older bow!!! just as long as you can hit your target!


Yep. I was using an old 05 Ultra Elite up until last year.

Jake

Jake


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

it is threads like these that make me realize how few olympic recurve shooters that are out there and even fewer are younger like us lol


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

2007 Hoyt Vulcan.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i have an Alphamax 35, alphaburner, maxxis 35 and a x8 right now but i'm selling the maxxis and x8 to make room for my ve+ and later in the year an alphaelite


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i have an Alphamax 35, alphaburner, maxxis 35 and a x8 right now but i'm selling the maxxis and x8 to make room for my ve+ and later in the year an alphaelite


Holy crap!!! jkjk

Jake


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> 2007 Hoyt Nexus, 40lb Hoyt Vector Limbs.......Olympic Recurve!! :shade:


Dang! 40 lbs on a recurve! Good going! That takes a lot of strength.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Dang! 40 lbs on a recurve! Good going! That takes a lot of strength.


thanks although its 40lb at 28in and im only puling 26in so its about 36lb but hoping to get up to 38lbs before outdoor season starts lol. my goal is to be at 40lb eventually just gotta work up to it though lol


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

menacekid03 said:


> ... What kind of bow do you use?
> ... I have a mathews mission menace.



*2011 Elite Pure RH (AT/ Snow Camo), 28.5" @ 70lbs*


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW... If you guys think 05 bows are old... I think I can beat that, I used to shoot a PSE that was handed to be in 1993. Well that was until I bought this new Hoyt TurboHawk. 30"/70#, Fuse Stabilizer and I have recently added a String Silencer. I have to admit that I am really good with it, I can group 6 in about a 5" diameter. I think that is good enough to take about any Deer I decide to shoot at.


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

i shoot a 2010 martin firecat tr1 and a 2008 PSE whitetail obsession


----------



## Behr228 (Aug 21, 2010)

2008 Hoyt Kobalt 23lb. around 28 in. draw length in custom red(color). Wow!! You guys can pull heavy bows. By the way none of you guys can beat my dad's Martin Cougar 2, its around 27 years old!

Griffin, Age 10


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

2011 choas NI, draw 25.5, poundage 62 color scullz for riser and black form limbs

Joe, age14


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya anther 1 of these threads.
I shoot a Mathews Z7 27" 65# -265 fps with my 420 grain fmj's
Easton Axis FMJ 400 weighs 420 grains w/ the 100 grain tip
QAD Ultra-Rest HD drop away arrow rest
Limbsaver S-coil stabilizer
Axcel Armortech HD 7 pin sight with .010 fibers
Muzzy MX-3 broadheads
Scott Little Goose release and I believe that's all there is to say other than my Mathews T5 Arrow Web Quiver but I believe thats it.
And I have pics on some of the other threads but i will have to take a new picture later on since now I have that new sight and stabilzer and my new arrow so ya.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

2011 Hoyt contender elite 
3000 limbs 
spiral cams


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i like the green Greg :thumbs_up


s4 shooter said:


> 2011 Hoyt contender elite
> 3000 limbs
> spiral cams
> View attachment 967387


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That little back bar does enough good? 

sweet looking CE


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> 2011 Hoyt contender elite
> 3000 limbs
> spiral cams
> View attachment 967387


Greg,you stole my bow!!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> That little back bar does enough good?
> 
> sweet looking CE


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Alpa elite*

29.5 DL 62 lbs.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

got the new stabs for the PSE, so here ya go.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Greg,you stole my bow!!!


sorry


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dylan! I like the Doinkers! They look sweet! How does the Vendetta hold now?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

holds great


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

got new strings too!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

swwweeeeet


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

a mathews z7 for 3D
a mathews monster 6.7 for main hunting bow
a mathews reezen 6.5 for back-up hunting bow


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

mission venture by mathews


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mathews z7


----------



## dadi1004 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing to criticise..... They are good one.:tongue::tongue::smile:


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Elite fire 60 lb 26.5 in draw!
My favorite............so far


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

menacekid03 said:


> What kind of bow do you use?
> 
> 
> I have a mathews mission menace.


Me dos. I also have a Mathews Passion, but it's not rigged up yet.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

diamond razor edge


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Diamond iceman


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

2011 Martin Firecat 400 sorry no pics


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*bow set up*

i have my truth 2 all set up for 3d. i am going to be shooting a carnage or an attack for the second half of the 3d season once i have enough money.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hoyt alphamax 32
27 in 62lbs
black out riser/camo limbs

Will post pics later


----------



## Hoe man (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's my baby.A 2009 Hoyt Alphamax 32 with Apex Nitrus sights,Hoyt Acculaunch drop away rest,Fuse Axium stablizer and side rods,custom 2 color strings and leather wrist sling. I shoot 3D hunters class with it.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

2010 Omen decked out or hunting and a 2011 Supra for target


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)




----------

